# Welcome und Error Pages



## SebiB90 (20. Mrz 2008)

Hi,

ich hab jetzt mal angefangen EE zu lernen mit dem Tutorial von Sun.
Hab jetzt Frage zur Welcome und Error Page.

Kann man als Welcome Page nur jsp/html Dateien angeben? Beim Durchsuchen(Netbeans), wurde nur der Web Ordner angezeigt. Servlets konnte man nicht auswählen und auch der Versuch den Url-Pattern des Servlet anzugeben, brachte nix =/

Die Error Pages funktionieren bei mir irgendwie nicht. Ich will machen, dass wenn eine Seite aufgerufen wird, die nicht existiert, man weitergeleitet wird auf error.jsp. Hab dann eingestellt das bei Fehlercode 404(ist ja richtig?) error.jsp angerufen werden soll. Nur irgendwie tut er das nicht. Der xml code dazu:

```
<error-page>
        <error-code>404</error-code>
        <location>/error.jsp</location>
    </error-page>
```
sieht jemand den fehler?

Danke schonmal
SebiB90


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Was für nen Server verwendest du denn?


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mrz 2008)

Ich benutz Sun Java SystemApplication Server 9.1


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Was ist der Kontext deiner Anwendung?


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mrz 2008)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was ist der Kontext deiner Anwendung?


kontext gemeint Sinn der Anwendung?
Ist nur das Hello Beispiel des Tutorial, das ich leicht modifiziert hab um die beiden Sachen auszuprobieren.
Welcome bei der JSP version funktioniert, bei Servlet nicht.
Error bei keinem von beidem.


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Nö, ich meinte den Webcontext, also den Namen der Anwendung, oder den Teil der URL nach dem Server und Port Namen


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mrz 2008)

also
/hello1/
leitet mich wie gewollt auf
/hello1/hello.jsp 
weiter

wenn ich
/hello1/test.jsp
aufruf, die nicht existiert, kommt einfach die normal 404-Meldung vom Browser.

ich hoffe das wolltest du wissen^^


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Ja, dass war es was ich wissen wollte.

Eigentlich sollte er dann auf deine Error Page weiterleiten... kenne mich nur mit Tomcat aus, sorry.


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

joa, kannst du nix normales wie Tomcat, Websphere oder JBoss verwenden :lol: ?


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Websphere != normal

rofl


----------



## The_S (20. Mrz 2008)

Aber ich kenn mich wenigstens halbwegs damit aus :-D


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mrz 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> joa, kannst du nix normales wie Tomcat, Websphere oder JBoss verwenden :lol: ?


ich hab einfach das Tutorial befolgt 
ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir trotzdem irgendwie helfen


----------



## maki (20. Mrz 2008)

Nun, wenn du Tutorials durcharbeitest, kann man ja davon ausgehen dass du lernst und nicht versuchst mal auf die schnelle eine Webapp zusammenzubauen 

Soll heissen: Halb so wild.

Wegen der Sache mit dem Serlvet, sollte gehen, aber nicht über die Servlet Klasse, sondern über den Servlet namen, welcher in der web.xml von dir definiert wurde.


----------



## SebiB90 (20. Mrz 2008)

ne, so ist es nicht. ich hät nichtmal ne idee, was für ne webapp ich machen könnt xD
muss im nächsten schuljahr praktikum machen und will das möglichst in der Softwareentwicklung machen.
Hab schon Firmen gesucht, die unteranderem Java nutzen, allerdings meistens J2EE. Daher will ich das lernen und so evtl. ne Chance bekommen, da vllt ne sinnvolle Aufgabe zu machen 

irgendwie bekomm ich es nicht hin mit den servlets.
die variante ist jetzt /hello2 und die startseite soll /hello2/greeting sein.
Hier mal XML datei:

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<web-app version="2.5" xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-app_2_5.xsd">

  <display-name>hello2</display-name>

  <servlet>
    <display-name>GreetingServlet</display-name>
    <servlet-name>GreetingServlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>servlets.GreetingServlet</servlet-class>
  </servlet>

  <servlet>
    <display-name>ResponseServlet</display-name>
    <servlet-name>ResponseServlet</servlet-name>
    <servlet-class>servlets.ResponseServlet</servlet-class>
  </servlet>

  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>GreetingServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/greeting</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>

  <servlet-mapping>
    <servlet-name>ResponseServlet</servlet-name>
    <url-pattern>/response</url-pattern>
  </servlet-mapping>  

  <welcome-file-list>
    <welcome-file>GreetingServlet</welcome-file>
  </welcome-file-list>
</web-app>
```


----------

